# Regular Season Game #17: Golden State Warriors v.s. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master

*Golden State Warriors V.S. Houston Rockets. Houston, TX. 
Toyota Center 8:30pm EST*

*Houston*








*(11-5)
Probable Starters*







































*V.S.*

*Golden State Warriors*








*(9-9)
Probable Starters*






































​Preview


> Golden State (9-9) at Houston (11-5) 8:30 pm EST
> 
> HOUSTON (Ticker) -- With Tracy McGrady's status uncertain, the Houston Rockets host the struggling Golden State Warriors on Tuesday.
> 
> In the first quarter of Saturday's contest against the Cleveland Cavaliers, McGrady was struck by an elbow from teammate Dikembe Mutombo. McGrady suffered a Grade 1 concussion and was sent home during the game.
> 
> Yao Ming scored 24 points and Luther Head added 13 as the Rockets posted a 81-63 victory over the Cavaliers. Houston limited Cleveland to 28 percent (22-of-78) shooting.
> 
> The Warriors' third straight loss was by far their most embarrassing this season, a 129-89 setback to the San Antonio Spurs on Monday. Anthony Roberson scored a career-high 21 points off the bench for Golden State, which has dropped six of its last eight outings.
> 
> The Rockets have won five straight games at home and five of their last six overall against the Warriors.
> 
> Golden State's Don Nelson remains one win shy of joining Lenny Wilkens as the second coach in NBA history to have at least 1,200 career victories.


----------



## bruindre

LMAO...I didn't anticipate your sig being made available on this game thread.

Man, the Warriors got slaughtered last night in San Antonio. Didn't catch the game, but by the final score, I gather that's a good thing.

Hope to at least make a better showing of it tonight against the Rockets.

Rockets fans--feel free to drop by the Warriors thread and share your thoughts....without hating, please? :biggrin:


----------



## intersync

Richardson didn't play against the Spurs last night and Davis played 26 mins on a 4-of-15 shooting night with 4 assists.


----------



## bruindre

Richardson won't play tonight, either. He stayed in Oakland while the Warriors are on this Texas 2-step.


----------



## chn353

houston!!:yay:


----------



## HayesFan

so... do you think Chuck will start.. or will we try "The Steve Novak" project again tonight?


----------



## chn353

chuck for sure. novak was prob put in cause it was a back to back game and due to the fact that phoenix doesnt offer any defense so novak could do what he does best - hit open jumpers.


----------



## jdiggidy

What's wrong with JRich? Is Troy Murphy still tradable as far as Golden State in concerned. I think he is one of those guys that could help this team at PF.


----------



## PFortyy

B-Diddys dropping 40 points tonight


----------



## OneBadLT123

I think the key to this game will be rebounds. They got Troy Murphy, Pietrus, and Andris Biedrins who can easily grab 10 boards each.


----------



## PriceIsWright

Yao will beast the Warriors


----------



## bruindre

jdiggidy said:


> What's wrong with JRich? Is Troy Murphy still tradable as far as Golden State in concerned. I think he is one of those guys that could help this team at PF.


J-Rich is having issues with the knee he had surgery on during the off season. He's had soreness in it the last two Warriors home games and the staff felt it would be best if he stayed home for this road trip and had it looked at.

Murphy could well be tradable...I just don't know what you'd offer the Warriors in return. I imagine the W's would try to clump Murphy in with one of our 'poison pills' (Adonal Foyle and/or Mike Dunleavy Jr.). Off the bat, I'm assuming Yao and T-Mac are untouchable. I wouldn't mind seeing Battier in a Warriors uniform, though.


----------



## Pimped Out

we better get 9 players in double figures just to show up those ****ing spurs.


----------



## debarge-1

HayesFan said:


> so... do you think Chuck will start.. or will we try "The Steve Novak" project again tonight?


I think the Chuckster will start since defense has to be our calling card tonite against the Mini-Mavs of Don Nelson. I do think Novak will get mins tonite, that would only make sense since they play similiar guys at his position. Hopefully Jeff won't make Yao come out too far on the guard's p/roll, he gets silly unecessary fouls that way.

Kudos to Juwan for bringing the boards even though his shots not falling.
Let's hope Tracy doesnt have dehydration/headaches-migraines/or nausea as a result of his totally silly concussion. Damn you Dke!:rocket: 

PS to the BBboards.net, this is like the 5th time since I joined in 02' that I've had to change/update my username/been locked out after you update your site....i feel i have too many personalities.:stupid:


----------



## hroz

Yao to own the Warriors


----------



## PriceIsWright

hroz said:


> Yao to pwn the Warriors


Fixed


----------



## The_Sandstorm

i don't know if GSW will show another San Antonio outing...but i do predict a warrior loss tonight. with jrich out, monta starts at sg, and that is just a 5 inch advantage for tmac right there. i also predict that the yao match up won't go as easily as you think, as biedrins has held his own against duncan in our first game, shut down utah's bigs, and other good big guys. yao will be the best he's ever faced tho, and i see a lot of foul trouble. but don't be surprised if yao will not steam roll this team. i can see more battier, head and maybe a great juwan game...sad to say, because that's our achilles heel. there's no match up i'm proud to boast within sg, sf and pf...i like our three, but you'll win the sg position easily (although i don't know what's up with mcgrady...he hurts my fantasy team like no other) and our sf and pf are just lazy and crappy right now. 

good luck you probably don't need it...but hopefully it's an interesting and fun game to watch instead of that piece of crack we produced in san antonio.


----------



## redhug

Another Sun in the league.

But for its lose last night, it is a tough game for us.

most important, lead the game to our own rhythm, grab more rebs.


----------



## K-Dub

Quick posts/flashes by T-Mac or Yao everytime down the floor.. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Yao Mania

Nice to see Warriors fans dropping by! 

This is actually one of the teams that I fear. With the way Biedrins and Ellis is playing the Warriors are suddenly a pretty deep team, and can take a lot of people by surprise. It will be a good test for Yao today against the youngster Biedrins.

Hopefully T-Mac will return with a bang after being knocked out cold by Deke.


----------



## yaontmac

They keep passing to Yao...that's funny :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao Mania said:


> Nice to see Warriors fans dropping by!
> 
> This is actually one of the teams that I fear. With the way Biedrins and Ellis is playing the Warriors are suddenly a pretty deep team, and can take a lot of people by surprise. <b>It will be a good test for Yao today against the youngster Biedrins.</b>
> 
> Hopefully T-Mac will return with a bang after being knocked out cold by Deke.


Looks like Yao answered my call


----------



## hroz

I said Yao would own the Warriors right.
Or pwn the Warriors


----------



## Yao Mania

26-7 Rockets with 4mins left in the 1st Q, WOW!


----------



## sky_123

from what i am watching now,this game will end up by a lot of garbage time.lol


----------



## hroz

Yao off 

He seemed to be having fun
Well if he wasnt
Atleast I was


----------



## redhug

What happened to GSW?

Maybe they want to go back home ASAP.


----------



## Yao Mania

hroz said:


> Yao off
> 
> He seemed to be having fun
> Well if he wasnt
> Atleast I was


:laugh:

Anyway the Warriors are quite explosive offensively, and given our track record of surrendering leads I wouldn't relax on this one just yet

And as I am typing Baron's leading the warriors on a mini-run....


----------



## Yao Mania

1:47 HOU - C. Hayes missed a layup 

The tradition continues


----------



## redhug

yao pointed 17.

can he break his record 41?

or JVG will put him on bench when ROX lead too much.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao with 17 in the quarter. Impressive, but kinda puts Kobe's 30 in a Q in perspective too... how the hell does he score 30 in 12mins of play?? wow.


----------



## hroz

GSW made abit of a comeback after Yao came off.

We gotta secure this game......but anyone else thinking about tommorrow's game Garnett. The Hayes,Howard & Yao got to be ready for him.

I know one game at a time


----------



## redhug

No wonder Kobe is a talent.

can Tmac still matchup?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Yao Mania said:


> Yao with 17 in the quarter. Impressive, but kinda puts Kobe's 30 in a Q in perspective too... how the hell does he score 30 in 12mins of play?? wow.



Kobe has the green light & can bring the ball up the court


----------



## hroz

Yao Mania said:


> Yao with 17 in the quarter. Impressive, but kinda puts Kobe's 30 in a Q in perspective too... how the hell does he score 30 in 12mins of play?? wow.



Im sure he sunk a few 3s. 

Plus probably played 12 minutes. 

Okay fine I'll admit it Kobe is an amazing player.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

YAO just' put a chicken dinner Dunk on state!


----------



## OneBadLT123

AllEyezonTX said:


> YAO just' put a chicken dinner Dunk on state!


lol awesome


----------



## CrackerJack

yao's making biedrins look like a little kid and biedrins has been in great form lately


----------



## king2440

What''s funny is when VSPAN plays and they ALWAYS show the SAME greek guy holding the flag. They all like, we always see so many greek fans around here. Heck its the same fat guy! Maybe he's so fat that bill and clyde see different views of his side and all.


----------



## Pimped Out

did nellie decide not to double yao or something?


----------



## Pimped Out

someone tell me the line up on espn right now is wrong. vspan, alston, head, howard, and yao. we arent going to try to run with them, are we?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Petrius looks like he needs to be playing on sunday's in helments & pads


----------



## Yao Mania

king2440 said:


> What''s funny is when VSPAN plays and they ALWAYS show the SAME greek guy holding the flag. They all like, we always see so many greek fans around here. Heck its the same fat guy! Maybe he's so fat that bill and clyde see different views of his side and all.


:rofl:

Man this is probably the most enjoyable game to follow all season

50-27 with 6mins to go in the 2nd half!


----------



## OneBadLT123

king2440 said:


> What''s funny is when VSPAN plays and they ALWAYS show the SAME greek guy holding the flag. They all like, we always see so many greek fans around here. Heck its the same fat guy! Maybe he's so fat that bill and clyde see different views of his side and all.


LOL for real


----------



## K-Dub

Pimped Out said:


> someone tell me the line up on espn right now is wrong. *vspan, alston, head*, howard, and yao. we arent going to try to run with them, are we?


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Tmac lighting it up in "Da Toy" tonight! 14 ptz :yay:


----------



## hroz

umm 
Are we doubling GSW score?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Howard is being agressive. I like that


----------



## Yao Mania

Everytime I see Alston jack up a 3, I cringe


----------



## AllEyezonTX

A&M/LSU game might be the better game tonight, if the Rocks keep this up....what kind of call was that on Head? 61-35 Rocks


----------



## hroz

Is McGrady back?

Im liking what im seeing so far.


----------



## K-Dub

Howad trying for the double double before the half?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Yao Mania said:


> Everytime I see Alston jack up a 3, I cringe


I call that David Carr syndrome


----------



## yaontmac

Novak better play or I'm gonna be bored to death.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I'm really not a fan of Vspan's release...kind of funky, but hey that didn't stop Reggie Miller. Nice move from #15 of State on Yao to finish the half


----------



## OneBadLT123

65 points in the first half. Most I have seen this team score since.... 04/05? lol


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> Everytime I see Alston jack up a 3, I cringe


You and me both


----------



## Yao Mania

Gotta love Battier, the man is ice cold... just like Batman

Warriors can try to contain Yao now, but its too late 'cuz everyone else has warmed up


----------



## OneBadLT123

that out of bounds call was garbage


----------



## OneBadLT123

Now see, this is what Tmac and Yao need to do together


----------



## OneBadLT123

Could this be the ghost of old Tmac!? Driving, dunking, shooting, stealing OH MY

lol


----------



## yaontmac

So can Novak play??? :clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123

I am talking to myself on a night where we are just clicking on all cylinders


----------



## sherwin

We are up by 30... time to take Yao & T-Mac out, they need rest, we have a game on the road tomorrow night.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Nasty block by Yao


----------



## OneBadLT123

Seriously, this was what Yao and Tmac were suppose to do when Tmac arrived! I am loving this...


----------



## Yao Mania

Novak and JLIII should get minutes in the 4th. I'll put them in w/ about 8mins left


----------



## AllEyezonTX

somebody come and get the Golden boys off my court....we going for San Antonio record:lol:


----------



## sherwin

Please God dont allow a 4th quarter run like we've seen in every single game this season.


----------



## sky_123

Mutombo's elbow really wakes tamc up


----------



## OneBadLT123

sky_123 said:


> Mutombo's elbow really wakes tamc up


He needs to hit him more often.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Anyone else watching this via CCTV-5?
I just saw the Battier commecial


----------



## Yao Mania

Looks like luther and V-Span are getting a good amount of time on the back court together.

I just came up with a new nickname for this: Bill and Head's Excellent Adventures!


----------



## hroz

Bench Yao for the whole last quarter

Hell tell him to hit the showers now.


----------



## sky_123

OneBadLT123 said:


> Anyone else watching this via CCTV-5?
> I just saw the Battier commecial


do you understand chinese?


----------



## OneBadLT123

I think Vspan is slowly getting used to NBA ball. He isnt scoring much, but he does not look as lost on the floor as he used to...


----------



## sherwin

still no novak


----------



## OneBadLT123

sky_123 said:


> do you understand chinese?


No I dont, but it is the only way I can watch the game since I am not in Houston.


----------



## hroz

Mutumbo,Novak,Padgett & Lucas havent had any time as I can remember?

Why not throw them out there now???


----------



## OneBadLT123

Chuck really needs to change his FT shooting form... It is just so awkward looking.


----------



## Yao Mania

OneBadLT123 said:


> I think Vspan is slowly getting used to NBA ball. He isnt scoring much, but he does not look as lost on the floor as he used to...


I think he's adjusting to his new role as well. 

Ok 8min mark, time for some Novak! Although actually Novak's not a good person to bring in during garbage time because he'll just start draining 3s like it was practice...


----------



## AZNoob

Wow...Rox know they won, so they dont care anymore.


----------



## OneBadLT123

OK
Battier needs a 3 pointer
head needs a 3 pointer
Vspan needs a basket
Hayes needs two lay ups

And we will have 7 in double figures.
Rafer is a lost cause, he only has a whopping 2 points


----------



## AZNoob

Need to put in Novak....and need to put in Yao just to get three more rebs!


----------



## OneBadLT123

I think Yao needs to start shooting up 3 pointers. 
That would rock


----------



## AllEyezonTX

NOVAK!!!!! :yay:


----------



## Yao Mania

Novak sighting!!!! :banana:


----------



## yaontmac

Alright Novak is in! :clap:


----------



## sherwin

Novak finally gets in the game and his teammate deny him the ball!


----------



## essbee

beware of the last two minutes, we're famous for Dunleavy-led runs at this part of games. I predict he scores 43 pts in the last 1:30.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

sherwin said:


> Novak finally gets in the game and his teammate deny him the ball!


typical


----------



## hroz

They should have been in there earlier


----------



## Yao Mania

sherwin said:


> Novak finally gets in the game and his teammate deny him the ball!


seriously though we all know Novak can shoot, but he's gotta do more than just that. If he works hard enough on the boards and on D he'll get the ball.

And our bench is making this into an even bigger blowout


----------



## sky_123

OneBadLT123 said:


> He needs to hit him more often.


but dont forget, after that hit, tmac needs one game for a break. lol
that is not such a good deal , is that?


----------



## CrackerJack

nice to see novak is getting some quality game time


----------



## Yao Mania

118-90 final. Man it feels good to have convincing wins like that...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

safe bet to say....we are ready for the Timberweeds, this one is in the books! Let's give around of applause for the vistor's :clap: I'm sure they will be looking to return the favor next week when we visit


----------



## hroz

Won every quarter not bad

Even the 4th where we didnt care

We out rebounded them 52-35 

Hayes 15 rebounds in 31mins
Howard 11 rebounds in 24mins
Padgett 5 rebounds in 5 mins


Thats great support from our PFs


----------



## AZNoob

Tmac went crazy today...I think Yao should have had more pts and rebs...I mean, not to rub it in the faces of the GSW's or anything....


----------



## Yao Mania

Chuck and Head have really developed into solid role players for our team. When Snyder returns we will have a pretty solid 9-man rotation - and if VSpan can play more consistently maybe it'll be 10.


----------



## Yao Mania

Note: The 15rebs from Chuck tonight is a new career high! :clap:


----------



## yaontmac

I wonder if Mutombo knocked some sense into TMac :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania

I love this picture


----------



## hroz

Yao Mania said:


> Note: The 15rebs from Chuck tonight is a new career high! :clap:



:yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap: :cheers: 

Its all coming together


----------



## hroz

Also thats two from two in the betting now for me 

I should bet more


----------



## redhug

I've bet all my money.

but it is only a little more than 100.

what a pity!


----------



## Yao Mania

redhug said:


> I've bet all my money.
> 
> but it is only a little more than 100.
> 
> what a pity!


the more u post, the more money u get!


----------



## hroz

Yao Mania said:


> the more u post, the more money u get!



Well then here is a post


----------



## HayesFan

Yao Mania said:


> 1:47 HOU - C. Hayes missed a layup
> 
> The tradition continues



I am going to have to check... but I don't think that was C's fault.. he was fouled I tell you fouled!! :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan

OneBadLT123 said:


> Chuck really needs to change his FT shooting form... It is just so awkward looking.


I keep sending hints in the form of letters to houston that I would be more than willing to fly down and teach him how to shoot free throws!!  I was a 93% free throw shooter! But they don't listen.. I can't imagine why?? Tubby never answered my call when he was at UK either!


----------



## OneBadLT123

HayesFan said:


> I keep sending hints in the form of letters to houston that I would be more than willing to fly down and teach him how to shoot free throws!!  I was a 93% free throw shooter! But they don't listen.. I can't imagine why?? Tubby never answered my call when he was at UK either!


Nice Avatar pic...


----------



## HayesFan

OneBadLT123 said:


> Nice Avatar pic...


Thanks! I finally became a "supporting member" :-D Had to show some Chuck love... and when Tay is in the picture too.. well its all good!


----------



## Yao Mania

HayesFan said:


> Thanks! I finally became a "supporting member" :-D Had to show some Chuck love... and when Tay is in the picture too.. well its all good!


Welcome to the SM club!!!! :bananallama:


----------



## HayesFan

Yao Mania said:


> Welcome to the SM club!!!! :bananallama:


Why thank ya! Thank ya very much :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123

HayesFan said:


> Thanks! I finally became a "supporting member" :-D Had to show some Chuck love... and when Tay is in the picture too.. well its all good!


Drr, I just now noticed you were not before!

Welcome!


----------



## Pimped Out

redhug said:


> I've bet all my money.
> 
> but it is only a little more than 100.
> 
> what a pity!





hroz said:


> Well then here is a post


enjoy your new ucash


----------



## HayesFan

oh man... did yall see JVG's press conference???

poor Billy... he's going to be running a million laps after his turnovers tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania

HayesFan said:


> oh man... did yall see JVG's press conference???
> 
> poor Billy... he's going to be running a million laps after his turnovers tonight.


What did Gumby say?


----------



## hroz

Pimped Out said:


> enjoy your new ucash


LOL when I first saw my new ucash I thought the odds for the betting had become 1000000/1 :thinking2: 


Thanks for the dough. Heres to you:cheers: 

Now to spend it :djparty:


----------



## HayesFan

Yao Mania said:


> What did Gumby say?


Someone asked a question about the bench I think.. and Van Gundy says, something like Billy was a turnover machine and that he didn't even know how many turnovers they had. Then you hear the mumble of the reporter and JVG says "really 21" then some more mumbling, which I think he said Billy had 5 turnovers then JVG stands up and says "well that right there just ruined my night" and walks out!

Edit: Here's the YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFyepGgAjLA&eurl=


----------



## hroz

Your right Billy wont be playing tommorrow the laps would have worn him out.


----------



## chn353

juwan really doesnt want to be traded


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> I love this picture


if you wasnt so ugly, he might make some good posters every once and a while.


----------



## AllEyezonTX




----------



## jdiggidy

Totally forgot the game was at home last night. I turned the TV on around 10:15 thinking I'd catch part of the second half of the game. Obviously it had been over for a while. You gotta love it when your team is in sync.

That is the way the rockets need to play. Have Yao go off in the first half of a game and then have TMac come in during the second half of the game and finish things off.

I know the Lakers have Kobe and Odom however, I don't see that team beating us so, we could actually win the next six games on the schedule. This was a great win and a good way to head out on the road.


----------



## Dean the Master

Nice, I was too busy doing something else last night and just check in to espn.go.com to see how did we do. I have to say though, T-Mac is back (thx Deke!). Hayes had a monster rebound night. And, what the heck Howard is the only guy who got double double? I think if we want to go small, Howard is actually a good player for us.


----------



## Pimped Out

since i made one for deke, i thought tmac deserved one


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

I would have loved to see Yao keep pounding away at the Weary Warriors, with Biedrins in foul trouble and all, why didn't they let Yao score 50?

Mentally I think it could be real good for the guy to do that a couple of times... at least 40. He could have kept going in this game, they have nothing to stop him with! T-Mac knows he can go off... he doesn't need the experience as much as Yao.


----------

